# Cardio 2x a day (morning, evening)



## studen77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this a good idea for a guy also lifting weights to add muscle (me.) 
I tried it for a week and found myself exhausted (to the point I had to rest 2-3 days to recover) 
Foolishly, I was doing (HIIT) in both sessions; 

I was wanting to continue this because I noticed that this method REALLY attacked my body fat big time; would low intensity in the evening be advisable? 

(mind you i'm certainly maintaining my protein input to prevent muscle loss)


----------



## Double D (Jul 4, 2006)

Horrible ideal. You should trim that down to 3-4 times a week. HIIT 3 times a week is pretty good. You are killing your muscles. Overtraining is all I can see that comes out of this.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 4, 2006)

If you look at the way fighters train, cardio doesnt hurt muslce growth.  Tito Ortiz runs 3 miles a day.  Rich Franklin runs 30 minutes in each morning.  Mike Tyson did cardio for 30 minutes 3 times day.

The only thing you need to do is make sure you get enough rest and nutrition in between workouts and not just do everything in one big ass training session.  For instance, do cardio in the morning, eat, rest, and then 3 hours later or so hit the weights.  Something like that.  Dont hit the weights and then go for a 3 mile run, that's bad.


----------



## MyK (Jul 4, 2006)

you can do it if you want, but it just burns you out fast! I find that cardio interfears with my leg workouts!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

So wait, are you trying to add muscle or lose fat?  Doing both is damned near impossible.


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

do cardio only one time a day ,and be sure to have enough carbs and rest if u were going to weight train on the same day ............... though  it's not a  good idea to do cardio on a weight training day...... cause cardio usually causes carb and glycogen depletion .... so your workout will suck.......so do cardio on your off days.....u could do cardio x2 on an off day...... also as cp told you it's impossible to gain mass while losing fats untill you are a beginner on your first couple of months of weight training so u must focus on only one of the two 1-gaining muslces  2-losing fats (cutting) .........while keeping your eyes on the other....so when you try to gain musles you try to gain least amount of fats and when trying to cut you try to maintain the muscles you have already got........(it's all a diet issue , gaining muscles or losing fats)...
gaining=eat more calories than you burn.
losing=eat less than you burn.

then you better read the stickies on the diet forum it'll help you to reach your goals.....


----------

